# Great sale on Castelli shorts



## Zurichman (Jan 3, 2014)

I just found a great sale on Castelli presto due shorts at Sierra trading post

use code NUK9839W

I just bought 2 pairs for $86.42

$83.92 for the shorts
$2.50 shipping

I like these shorts and thought I would pass the info on. I have no clue how long the code is good for.

Zman


----------

